# Feedback please Car photography



## ryank382 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys im new to photography and was wondering if you could give me some feedback and critique my pictures. any tips or suggestions would be much appreciated for these picture or future car photoshoots. also just started getting into photoshop and post processing so if you guys know how to further improve picture let me know please. thanks in advance


----------



## KmH (Aug 19, 2012)

Please read the forum descriptions:

*Forum: Photography Beginners' Forum*

Don&#8217;t be shy. *Use one of the forums in the - Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique - section of TPF if you want C&C improvement tips on some of the photos you have taken*. For equipment specific questions, use one of the forums in theCamera Forum section of TPF. Brushing up on some of the basics? The Beginner's forum is for asking basic technical photographic questions about things like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, white balance, metering modes, focusing modes.

*&#8203;* Thread Moved *

For questions on how to use Photoshop or for critiqe of edited images - use this forum:

**Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery*
A place to show off your post processing skills, with explanations on how you achieved the results, including specialty images such as HDR. Share information and techniques using Adobe's Photoshop and other popular graphics software.

You'll get more, and better, C&C if you only post 1 photo at a time. If you want C&C on edits, post the before and the after.


----------



## littlemt (Aug 19, 2012)

what camera and glass are you using?

I like low angles with the cars, and a somewhat sideways angle showing the curves of the body, such as this one I did:


----------



## ryank382 (Aug 19, 2012)

wow thats a nice shot. i love using low angles. im using a canon t3i with the kit lens


----------



## littlemt (Aug 19, 2012)

ryank382 said:


> wow thats a nice shot. i love using low angles. im using a canon t3i with the kit lens




I recommend you get a fast prime to open the door for some low light to pitch darkness long exposure nightshots.

these images tend to have a unique look and feel to them, and with these you can develope your own style, with me I like my images
on the darker side emphasizing the nightime darkness, so I like lit areas followed by dark shadows, you may like the car completely lit,
the fun is in finding a style and shooting and enjoying the experience.

here is a shot of my 614rwhp camaro, with the lights of Albuquerque contaminating the sky during the long exposure, giving me a wonderful orange cast.


----------



## littlemt (Aug 19, 2012)

Another shot in a different location on a different night, away from any city light contamination, shot in pure darkness with my E-pl1 and a 20mm f/1.7 prime.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 19, 2012)

The first image is super dark with weird haloing around the trees. I'm drawn to the tail lights of the cars, but it's hard to make anything else out and it's kind of boring because of it. I think that going dark is fine, but that first image is pushing it too far in my opinion.

The others look much better in my opinion.


----------



## Denon (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll make som advices, as already been mentioned: try to low angles, and also think of the background. And think about buying a CPL-filter, with it you can eliminate some reflections on the car.

1: Quite dark, hard to make anything out of the photo.

2: Very busy background, thats rather disturbing. You can clone those vents and windows out in photoshop so that the background dosen't take focus away from the car. Also the car seems a little underexposed

3: I think the angle is right, nice photo

4: In my opinion the best photo. The angle is right, the focus is spot on and exposure seems right. Just think about the background. 

5: Try not to cut the headlight in the photo.

6: It would be better if you took it from the side to show the curves of the car. And you have some weird halos around the trees.

Anyway, this was only my 2 cents.


----------



## Frequency (Aug 20, 2012)

i liked your last image the best; i liked your first image once the veil of darkness was removed as:





Regards


----------



## ryank382 (Aug 20, 2012)

littlemt said:


> ryank382 said:
> 
> 
> > wow thats a nice shot. i love using low angles. im using a canon t3i with the kit lens
> ...





littlemt said:


> Another shot in a different location on a different night, away from any city light contamination, shot in pure darkness with my E-pl1 and a 20mm f/1.7 prime.



Thats really cool and definitely a great suggestion. The fact that you shot in pure darkness is awesome i didnt know i could do that. what kind of shutter speed did you set with that prime lens? im definitely going to look into getting a prime lens



rexbobcat said:


> The first image is super dark with weird haloing around the trees. I'm drawn to the tail lights of the cars, but it's hard to make anything else out and it's kind of boring because of it. I think that going dark is fine, but that first image is pushing it too far in my opinion.
> 
> The others look much better in my opinion.



Thanks for the input. I looked at the first picture from another computer and have to agree with you that it is too dark. the main computer i use however has a very bright and high definition screen so it did not look that dark on it but when i switched computers i definitely noticed it looked much darker. Also i do not know what you mean by haloing around trees



Denon said:


> I'll make som advices, as already been mentioned: try to low angles, and also think of the background. And think about buying a CPL-filter, with it you can eliminate some reflections on the car.
> 
> 1: Quite dark, hard to make anything out of the photo.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback. I originally edited the vents from the 2nd video but did not know how to take out the reflection of them on the back window of the car so i put them back. And i definitely agree that i need a polarizing filter. Im just not sure which one to get as im still new to this and have a lot of research to do.



Frequency said:


> i liked your last image the best; i liked your first image once the veil of darkness was removed as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, this one definitely looks very good!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah first one was way to dark and you lost it. the rest the biggest thing that stands out at first glance is your backgrounds. pull them away from the walls or skip the walls in general unless the wall lends something to the picture. the shots of the car against the wall just make it look like you had parked to run into the store and snapped a few pics before you headed home. your focus looks good. just work on the lighting aspect and placement of the car itself.


----------



## ryank382 (Aug 21, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> yeah first one was way to dark and you lost it. the rest the biggest thing that stands out at first glance is your backgrounds. pull them away from the walls or skip the walls in general unless the wall lends something to the picture. the shots of the car against the wall just make it look like you had parked to run into the store and snapped a few pics before you headed home. your focus looks good. just work on the lighting aspect and placement of the car itself.


sounds good thank you for the tips

Also decided to make a signature or watermark or whatever its called. here it is on one of the picture. what do u guys think? i feel like it may take the attention away from the focus of the shot, what do you guys think? i value your opinions very much lol


----------

